# Where is the speed control switch on a ford E450?



## arunforce (Jun 16, 2005)

Where is it, can you circle it on the pic?

Also, is it hard to remove, because I figure all you need is a wrench. I need to take it out for a recall. :4-thatsba


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I keep getting the recall notices for this issue. Why are you removing the switch?? The dealer will take care of everything when you take it in.


----------



## arunforce (Jun 16, 2005)

For reasons that prevent it from being taken. :smooch:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

IC........:grin:

I will look at mine.....didn't see it in the pics. 

I checked the details for the recall..... are you saying your switch has caught fire?? From what I see the fix is to install a fused harness to the switch.

The switch that is in question is the "deactivate" switch, which is mounted on the front of the master cylinder. Should have G/r (green with red tracer) and R/g wires.... only 2 wires. 

Unless Ford is going to hand you a new switch, all you will get is a fused harness.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You have pics of everything else....let me look at a newer van.....hold on.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

'98 E series....switch is here.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

'95 E series.......switch is here.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Doing something wrong.......you are here.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

http://partimages2.genpt.com/partimages/746626.jpg

should look like this


----------



## arunforce (Jun 16, 2005)

I think I found it, it was in the first pic.










I'm going to remove it.


----------



## arunforce (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The switch itself is a problem, but the dealer fix seems to be fusing the circuit to prevent a fire hazard when the switch does fail.

Maybe FoMoCo has updated the fix to include an improved switch. I am still running the old switch on my '95 with no problems...236K miles. 

Best of luck,
SABL


----------



## arunforce (Jun 16, 2005)

I was just wondering if this was correct and it is indeed the speed control switch, it appears to connect to the master cylinder.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That's the one. It is the deactivate switch for the cruise control. The problem occurs when brake fluid leaks into the switch, causing a short circuit. The only fix I have seen is to install a fused harness to interrupt the power if the switch fails.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I just checked your first set of pics. The connection you marked is the fluid level sensor. It is located on the side of the master cyl, just under the reservoir...that is NOT the speed control switch.

In my pics the SCS is in the center... mounted (screwed) right into the front end of the master cylinder.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

This pic is of my '95.... and is just for reference as to what the switch will look like.

If you do not have cruise control, you will not find it.


----------



## arunforce (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't see anything that resembles a SCS, so I will just get it fixed and take it to a dealer.

If I disconnect the battery, will I have any issue of the SCS catching on fire?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Do you have cruise control??


----------



## arunforce (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, I do.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Great!! If you didn't have it you would not have to worry about the recall.

The recall notice states that 5million vehicles need the repair. I own 2 of them. Would you mind telling me the year of your van?? I might have missed it. 

If you have a pic of the master cylinder.... specifically the front portion... I might be able to point the SCS out. As stated earlier, there will be 2 wires to the switch..... Green with red tracer and a Red with green tracer. By disconnecting the coupling that holds these 2 wires, at the master cylinder, you should have eliminated the risk of an underhood fire.

Disconnecting the battery will also eliminate the risk of fire.


----------



## arunforce (Jun 16, 2005)

2002.

Taking a pic of the master cylinder is really hard to do, because it's underneath the break fluid, and packed tightly together with a bunch of stuff, but I'll try my best.

I may just end up disconnecting the battery till I can find a viable time to get it ready so it can be fixed at a ford dealership.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

let's see how this turns out.... this is what I found at NAPA in the way of Master Cylinder. There should be a port near the front of the MC as circled. The SCS should be mounted to that port. Looks like it is a real nice spot.

Aren't vans fun:grin:


----------



## arunforce (Jun 16, 2005)

Sorry for the long delay. I'm 99% sure I found it.










A peek behind that fat tube reveals...










Upon closer inspection reveals...










VIOLA! It's connected directly to the head of the master cylinder.

Thanks a lot. Unfortunately it's behind a lot of things, and no tool that I know of can reach it directly without removing the power unit, and the brake fluid. It, and the fluid sensor are bundled together with the same wire which head back through the front to the dashboard I believe.

I have no choice but to bring it to a dealer.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey!! You found it:grin:

It might be better to let the dealer handle it because it's a freebie:heartlove

Good posibility the master cylinder will need bled afterwards along with the cost of brake fluid, IMO, puts this issue in the hands of FoMoCo.


----------

